# 60's Briggs and stratton carb linkage



## genb001 (May 23, 2012)

I have a 60's era vertical briggs and stratton engine that i recently got running after sitting for prob 20 years. the model number is 144702 and the type is 0124 01 6602221. The choke linkage is not hooked up right nor is the throttle or governor. i need help How do i hook it up where can i find info?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not sure about the carb but I DO know that there is supposed to be a tension spring on the governor arm connected somewhere at the other end opposite of the arm that goes to the carb, and I'm pretty sure a cable or linkage hookup goes to the hole on the throttle plate hole


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

My old 1970's book is not showing that carb/linkage.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I can only by what I used to have in the shed, My neighbor gave me an old Murry riding mower about 18 years ago that had a very similar setup, took me about a month to make it run but it ran religiously until I sent a rod through the bock due to old age.
that and what I remember from working on my dads old mowers.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I sort of found it in my old book. Engine is so bad looking hard to tell where what goes where. It is a Flo-Jet carb, per the book

You really don't need a governor, but it is nice to have. I would forget the governor and run two separate cables (controls), one for choke and one for throttle.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

BG I sight about the two separate cables. However two cables will make it run as good as an old Dodge Tuck, so be prepared to let it warm up then work its butt off


----------

